# Stolen Bikes Alexandria Va



## Scottryana (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I just wanted to ask for your help in keeping an eye out for my bikes that were stolen from the Post Carlyle in Alexandria VA. I had 3 bikes stolen:

1.) Blue and Polished Turner RFX, with full XTR and Hope Disc Brakes.
2.) Blue Cannondale Team Scapel
3.) Blue Seven Cycle Axiom road Bike

If you have any info please email me at [email protected]

THANKS!
Ryan.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

Scottryana said:


> 1.) Blue and Polished Turner RFX, with full XTR and Hope Disc Brakes.
> 2.) Blue Cannondale Team Scapel
> 3.) Blue Seven Cycle Axiom road Bike
> 
> If you have any info please email me at [email protected]


wow. that sucks. were they in the bike room, or in your apt?


----------



## Scottryana (Sep 7, 2008)

They were in the bike room locked up with 10-15 other bikes. My 3 were the only ones that were reported. Who ever took them know what they were look for.

Ryan.


----------



## arkadi01 (Feb 5, 2006)

That seriously sucks. I just moved to DC, and am going into Carlyle Mill. I have to foot the bill to rent extra private storage, because I don't want my bikes on the community rack in the garage with all the huffys.

Does your renter's insurance cover it?


----------



## Scottryana (Sep 7, 2008)

I am still working with my renter's insurance, do define cost and proof of ownership. They are not really in the know, about custom bikes and assumed that they were a couple hundred dollars. Funny that you should mention the private storage. I had them in private storage until about 2 months ago, and I thought my building was safe enough that it would be nice to have there more easily accessible. I was wrong. 

Ryan.



arkadi01 said:


> That seriously sucks. I just moved to DC, and am going into Carlyle Mill. I have to foot the bill to rent extra private storage, because I don't want my bikes on the community rack in the garage with all the huffys.
> 
> Does your renter's insurance cover it?


----------

